# Rotary Park



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

Does anyone ever fish in the little "Rotary Club" park, at the ferry boat terminal in Cape May?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

There is a jetty over in that area that is supposed to be pretty good, but I have never fished it. I plan on giving it a try soon though..


----------



## Eric G (Nov 15, 2000)

Been there many of times, it's closed in the off-season during night time hours due to vandalism in the park. Turned away alot of regulars who fish it. It's very crowed during the summer season.

Proper footwear (ie Korkers) is need at the end/low tide due to slippy rocks. Many tourists have fallen. It's a regular ambulance run.


----------

